# Zander's Hopping Thread



## Krissa (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all, this blog is going to be all about training Zander for rabbit agility. Since there are no hopping clubs near I am training him for fun and to help him be more comfortable with me.

I hope by posting my progress it will keep me focused.


Today I put Zander's new harness on - I had to get him a H-harness for a large cat! He's a big boy. He didn't like me catching him to put it on, but he doesn't care about it when he is wearing it. Right now he is eating some Endive and wearing his harness. 

This week I will let him get used to the harness, especially putting it on and taking it off. Next week I will put the leash on.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like your blog's going to be very interesting! Can't wait.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see more! I always love seeing other people starting up Hopping!


----------



## Krissa (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I took some pics today, I'll get hubby to upload them tomorrow. 

I wanted to wait a bit before training him to let his bones finish growing. I am going to start with small jumps and the teeter and tunnel until he hits his adult weight. I know he will be a great jumper from the height of his binkies


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2011)

I think it's wonderful to see someone else doing agility. I lok forward to reading your posts and seeing photos. I think how you're doing it, nice and slow is a great way to start out.
If you're interested, Kipcha (my daughter who posted above) has recently done some training videos and posted them on our website. If you're interested in checking them out, here's our clubs link.
http://www.canadianrabbithoppingclub.com
Take care & good luck hopping! 
:rabbithop


----------



## Krissa (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosemarie wrote:


> If you're interested, Kipcha (my daughter who posted above) has recently done some training videos and posted them on our website. If you're interested in checking them out, here's our clubs link.
> http://www.canadianrabbithoppingclub.com
> Take care & good luck hopping!
> :rabbithop



I watched all the videos last night, they are wonderful. I love how calm her bunnies are when being held. And how calm all the rabbits are at her club. Zander struggles quite a bit when held so I really want to work on that first, to build some trust. It will make everything so much easier.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 5, 2011)

So far this week I have been putting his harness on and taking it off. He does not like when I put it on, does anyone have any suggestions about this? Here is what I do:

Give him a craisin, grab him quick and hold him down, wrap the harness around him and snap it. Give more craisins. 

At first I picked him up to put on the harness but it is easier and faster to do it with him on the ground.

He is scared of me after this and hides in his cage for a bit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 6, 2011)

As long as he doesn't chew the harness, I would say just leave him out for a bit with him on, an hour or two.

What type of harness are you using? Just a kitten H harness, or are you using something bulkier or perhaps a mesh harness? I find the H kitten ones are the easiest ones for them to adjust to and also really light weight so it really doesn't bother them. The mesh ones tend to be easier for them to get out of and the rabbits tend to chew on them more.

The only rabbit that I have had a problem with in the harness was my first rabbit Frost, and at first she hated it (I would put it on and she would go over to the corner and thump at me). However, after two or three seperate times of leaving it on over an hour and not bugging her, she got used to it pretty quick and that is when you can move on to training with the leash on which should go pretty quick. Zander may not vare for it the first time around but just keep him calm and everything should be fine.

I have never used treats in training, just praise. In the case of this, I think letting him adjust to it on his own instead of constantly trying to reassure him may be the best way. As long as he doesn't chew it, just let him run around with it and he'll get used to it on his own.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a H harness for a large cat, the kitten one was way to small for my big boy. I noticed that type being used in your hopping club and I like it. It is very easy to attach and remove.

I'll leave the harness on him more often then. Mostly just taking it off when I am not home - don't want him to get caught on something.

Today he ran over to me when I came in the room and did a binky so he must not be too traumatized


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahh, I see now that you posted in the opening post what harness you got  That's what I get for not looking again!

That is definitely one of the best perks about those harnesses, I've seen some that you really have to wrestle with to get them on and off, they are extremely convenient and safer then some others.

For sure, I would not leave it on him if you're not home. A lot of things could go wrong with that scenario...

Aww! I love getting greeted by bunnies, they're so enthusiastic about it


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2011)

Zander was so cute last night, I am so glad I have been spending extra time one on one with him. My last three rabbits were not very 'friendly' pets as they were all rescues and very shy.

Zander came over and kept nudging me with his nose for pets. He even climbed halfway into my lap! I'm going to have a cuddle bun soon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 8, 2011)

You just have to handle the bunny alot, and be around them all the time. The more you hold them, the easier it is to pick them up.

If you start with a shy or unfriendly rabbit, wrap them in a towel, and cuddle it like a baby.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are some pics for your enjoyment:








Eating with his harness on.






Disaproving


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 8, 2011)

Now, was the dissaproving before or after the harness? Hehe...

Adorable bun by the way! I'm sure he'll be quite the hopper!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 8, 2011)

My Amelia is quite shy (getting better though) and she races around the course like a mad thing. She doesn't like to be caught, but is fine with being held. A snuggle bun is good, but not totally necessary. You need a rabbit that you can handle and have a bond with. 

For the harnesses, mine don't really like getting them on but aren't bothered by them once on. You do need to keep an eye on them as some rabbits *coughTycough* will chew them off. 

I hope to see some jumping pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2011)

It was just general disproving - he has to practice his evil glare. :biggrin2:


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2011)

Butt sniffing is enjoyed by all species.






Zander sneaking up on Malygos.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2011)

Tomorrow I am going to look at PetSmart for a little tunnel for him to run through. I'm going to have my father look at the video of how to make the jumps - he does a lot of woodworking.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2011)

How's it going, any progress with the harness?


----------



## Krissa (Mar 10, 2011)

He got to it today under his chin and chewed it up a bit. Guess I should make it a bit tighter around the neck. He also made a game of hide from mommy under the desk while chewing on his harness. 

Tomrrow looks like a warm day so I'm going to take him outside with the leash and see how he does with it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

He is a cute bunny.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates on Zander?


----------



## Krissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't get to do much with him the last week. The weateher turned warm but my neighbor was having a roof installed and I didn't want Zander scared when outside.

I took him out this morning and let him hop around while trailing a small leash. At first he was scared and didn't want to move but after about 15 min he was hopping around the yard like crazy. He found every dandelion in my flower bed and munched them down. I held the leash some, but I mostly just let him hop around. 

Arwen, my dog, is great to have around when Zander is outside. She lays down near him and really watches him. When he gets scared he runs over to her. Herding dogs are awesome. We have 5 red-tailed hawks in the neighborhood and they were flying and screaming today and Arwen stuck so close to Zander when the hawks were out. Between myself and the dog next to the rabbit I doubt any hawk will be stupid enough to try.


----------



## Krissa (Apr 6, 2011)

Just wanted to update. I have scratched the idea of training him in agility for awhile. He was getting so scared when I would put the harness on him I realized that I had to work on trust first.

For the last few weeks I have been spending one-on-one time with him. A half hour in the morning and evening when he is active. I have seen remarkable improvements. I started by just sitting on the floor and waiting for him to come out of his cage - at first he would just sit in the door way. 

Now when I come in the room he will hop over to me and nudge me for ear rubs. I want to work more on our relationship first. I realized I was expecting him to be a dog or a cat when he is a prey animal and needs time to build trust. Grabbing him and putting him in a harness was not the way to do that. 

I've seen some binkies recently and he has followed me to the door of the room, but isn't brave enough to follow me down the hall. My goal is for him to lay next to me and nap in a huge bunny flop!


----------

